# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Sim card for multiple countries in asia?

## lifeonlake

I'll be traveling in asia for a few weeks over the holidays.  Going to Shanghai, Hong Kong, Taiwan and maybe Korea.  Was wondering if it would be better to buy different sim cards in each place or are the rates cheap enough that I could just buy one when I arrive in Shanghai and use it for the 3 weeks in all of those places.  Any suggestions?  Data usage?

----------


## davidsmith36

Then they went bankrupt. Grrrrrr. I replaced it with a One-Sim card but the phone number is in Latvia or someplace so even though incoming calls are free for the sim card, calls from the US cost five times as much to the home phone.

----------

